# bmx mailorder



## RIS (11. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

habt hier adressen von guten mailorder seiten für bmx parts?

thx


----------



## man1ac (11. Oktober 2005)

parano 

die sufu wird dir auch gute ergebnisse liefern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2005)

parano oder janoschsbmxshop.de finger weg von gs etc keine guten erfahrungen mit gemacht


----------



## billi (11. Oktober 2005)

hmm , ich hatte mit gs keine probleme , ansonsten giebts noch 360shop.de


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2005)

noch nich


----------



## sidekicker (12. Oktober 2005)

parano und fertig !^^


----------



## kater (12. Oktober 2005)

bikeagent


----------



## RIS (12. Oktober 2005)

das sieht doch gut aus. 

thx!


----------



## evil_rider (13. Oktober 2005)

gs-bmx, parano, janosch, 360grad = gute deutsche shops


----------



## jimbim (18. Oktober 2005)

finde gs geil aba parano auch gut!


----------



## cyclon3 (18. Oktober 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> gs-bmx, parano, janosch, 360grad = gute deutsche shops



janosch = bester deutsche shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (21. Oktober 2005)

Also ich find BigBoySports gut. Ist auch der einzigste BMX shop wo ich bis jetzt was bestellt hab 
Die haben total schnell geliefert


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (22. Oktober 2005)

gs-bmx und BigBoySports, noch nie probleme mit gehabt.
außer bei gs ham die mal nen video vergessen, angerufen, zwei tage später wars wieder da.
mit parano und janosch hab ich selbst noch keine erfahrungen gemacht, sollen aber auch super sein.


----------



## Vitali (23. Oktober 2005)

G&S unfreundlich und zu lange Lieferzeit, achja, man bekommt auch nie wirklich was man will...


----------



## fullbmx (23. Oktober 2005)

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit G&S kenne aber welche die schon mit Parano genug Probleme hatten.

Lieferproblem haben wohl alle ab und zu wie ich es gehört habe liegt es aber an so manchen Großhändler die nicht liefern können oder immer zu wenig auf Lager haben. Denn die Shops können nur da bestellen.

Janosch bester Shop ? Sorry war schon mal jemand von euch da ? Ok er ist ein netter Kerl aber der hat fast nichts da sorry das kann kein guter Mailorder sein. G&S hat ein fettes Lager und auch fast immer alles da.


----------



## jimbim (26. Oktober 2005)

hab neulich bei gs ne bremse bestellt nach ner woche rief von gs einer an und sagte das es den ody mino lever in "small" erst in zwei wochen geben wird ich sagte er solle bitte einen in "medium" senden! und was passier ? nächsten tag da!


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (31. Oktober 2005)

hi, also ich weiß von big boy, dass die einem die parts vom hinterrad kostenlos zusammenspeichen. kann mir wer sagen, ob das bei den anderen läden auch so is? thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (31. Oktober 2005)

hatte janosch nicht mal so ne werbung felge + nabe=laufrad speichen+einspeichen umsonst..? denke schon


----------



## fullbmx (1. November 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, also ich weiß von big boy, dass die einem die parts vom hinterrad kostenlos zusammenspeichen. kann mir wer sagen, ob das bei den anderen läden auch so is? thx




G&S BMX macht das auch wenn man alle Teile da kauft


----------



## Flatpro (1. November 2005)

janosch auch


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (1. November 2005)

und parano?


----------



## Flatpro (1. November 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> und parano?


schreib denen doch einfach ne mail man! mach ma deine birne an


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (1. November 2005)

na genau...ich fahr nämlich länger bmx als du, deswegen bist du ein idiot und ich cool...omg


----------



## betonp!lz (2. November 2005)

find g&s shai$e!ich hab mir ein lager in us bb bestellt,und ein euro bb bekommen  !habs zurückgeschickt und wieder ein euro bb bekommen.das wiederholte sich ganze 4 mal!!!!!  
dann bin ich zu parano und nach einem tag wars richtige da.  
soviel zum thema!  

parano und danach die tür zu!  
greetz max


----------



## Flatpro (2. November 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> na genau...ich fahr nämlich länger bmx als du, deswegen bist du ein idiot und ich cool...omg


falsch
ich versuch ersma selber es rauszufinden und müll nicht foren zu wegen irgendwelcher belangloser fragen. deshalb bin ich viel toller als du und ich sehe hier eigentlich keinen grund mich zu rechtfertigen. wieso mach ich das überhaupt damn


----------



## Michael G&S BMX (2. November 2005)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> find g&s shai$e!ich hab mir ein lager in us bb bestellt,und ein euro bb bekommen  !habs zurückgeschickt und wieder ein euro bb bekommen.das wiederholte sich ganze 4 mal!!!!!
> dann bin ich zu parano und nach einem tag wars richtige da.
> soviel zum thema!
> 
> ...



Hallo Max,
ich wollte mal Deinem "Problem" auf den Grund gehen, ich habe mal im Computer nachgeschaut konnte aber keinen Kunden in Heidelberg finden der jemals Lager von uns bekommen hat ! Wie kommt das ? Melde Dich doch mal.


----------



## fixbaerchen (2. November 2005)

rofl   
is ja geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. November 2005)

Michael G&S BMX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Max,
> ich wollte mal Deinem "Problem" auf den Grund gehen, ich habe mal im Computer nachgeschaut konnte aber keinen Kunden in Heidelberg finden der jemals Lager von uns bekommen hat ! Wie kommt das ? Melde Dich doch mal.


na er scheint se ja stoniert zu haben und dann bei parano gekauft zu haben. sowas muss man doch wohl nicht fürs finanzamt nachhalten


----------



## Michael G&S BMX (2. November 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> na er scheint se ja stoniert zu haben und dann bei parano gekauft zu haben. sowas muss man doch wohl nicht fürs finanzamt nachhalten




Doch, doch das wird alles bei uns gespeichert jede Stornierung, Umtausch usw. macht die Software automatisch.


----------



## jimbim (2. November 2005)

looooooooool ist das ein sche-ißer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
ps: ist mario auch im forum?


----------



## clickclack (4. November 2005)

kürbise


----------



## Flatpro (5. November 2005)

Michael G&S BMX schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, doch das wird alles bei uns gespeichert jede Stornierung, Umtausch usw. macht die Software automatisch.


dann hab ich nix gesagt....


----------



## Deleted 8887 (5. November 2005)

http://www.bigboysports.de/
http://parano-garage.de/
sind sehr gut

außerdem:
http://singlespeedshop.de/


----------



## jimbim (29. November 2005)

Hab GESTER ein rad zum einspeichen bei bbs in auftrag gegeben!
HEUTE schon angekommen!
leider kein geld daheim(160euro)
BBS= bester shop in d-land!(für mich)


----------



## cryptic. (29. November 2005)

hmm warum kauft nicht jeder da, wo er es am besten findet und gut?


----------



## simflex (7. September 2006)

360° is auch net unbedingt zu empfehlen... hab ewig gewartet .... bzw warte immer noch ....
also ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (7. September 2006)

jo gaylord, fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Flatpro (7. September 2006)

ihm fällt natürlich NICHTS auf


----------



## RISE (7. September 2006)

Naja, ist ja erst knapp n Jahr...Vielleicht ists für den Threadstarter noch aktuell. PS: 360Shop war zu mir superfreundlich, die haben mir damals den letzten 11er LHD Driver für die Odyssey reserviert, der dann auch noch supperschnell da war.


----------



## simflex (12. September 2006)

hi sry hab net gesehn das der threat schon so alt ist^^
aber ..... nochmal was zu 360shop.de der hebel ist jez nach ner woche bei mir eingetrudelt. ich habe per nachnahme bestellt.
und die haben mir doch glatt nochmal 2 versand draufgeballert....
also hab ich jez 10 versand bezahlt FÜR EINEN BREMSHEBEL. das is sau ünverschämt... dazu kommt das sie mir noch nichmal was von den 2  gesagt haben....
hier is meine beschwerde email^^ :
hallo.
ich wollte ihnen nur mitteilen dass der bremshebel angekommen ist.
ich finde es allerdings sehr hinterlistig nichts von den 2  zuschlag der post zu schreiben.
ich habe jetzt mehr versandkosten bezahlt als für den bremshebel.
in der bestellbestätigungsemail stehen 11,50  für den bremshebel und 8  für versand und wenn ich richtig rechne sind das wie auch in ihrer email stehen 19,50 was nebenbei bemerkt auch schon verdammt teuer für den versand eines bremshebels ist.
klar, auf ihrer homepage stehen 2 zuschlag aber die beziehen sich doch schon auf ihre versandkosten, welche 6 betragen, oder nicht ? es steht aber nichts von weiteren 2  da.
weiterhin finde ich es nicht ok, dass man als kunde nicht benachrichtigt wird wenn ein artikel nicht vorrätig ist und man erst selber anrufen muss um sich nach dem verbleib des bestellten artikels erkundigen muss.
wenn man per nachnahme bestellt ist ein artikel normalerweise nach spätestens 3 tagen da, es sei denn der artikel ist nicht vorrätig, dann ist die lange lieferzeit natürlich verzeihbar. aber ich wurde nicht benachrichtigt.

gruß


----------



## soul-biker (12. September 2006)

die 2 euro latzt du immer is von der post haben die nix mit am hut, oder bring ich schon wieder was durcheinander ? 

sach ma simon kannste auch mal was anderes als rumheulen


----------



## simflex (12. September 2006)

halts maul du arsch^^...... aber dashat sich geklärt....
eine frau hat 5 mins nach der email angerufen und sich entschuldigt ....
also das sie des net auf der homepage schreiben .... fand ich sehr korrekt also ich nehm meinen vorwurf zurück... hoffe es war ein einzlfall....gruß simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

